# Farmer Liam (pics)



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

I did a little impromptu photo shoot with Liam last night, with some really cute results! Most evenings, I take him out and put him in his hedgie bag on the kitchen counter, where he waits while I get his cage set up for the night. He usually just snuffs there quietly, because he knows that when I'm done I give him mealies for being so patient! But last night, I also had a bunch of fresh picked veggies and herbs from my garden on the counter, and all the funny smells made him so excited. He walked right out of his bag and started exploring away! He was so sweet - he nibbled on the leaves and stems a few times but decided he wasn't hungry. Either way, I think I have a little garden helper on my hands. Enjoy! :lol:









_what's all this green stuff?_









_is it for...eating?_









_oh, this end is even more exciting!_









_these kinda smell like those orange things mom gives me in my dinner..._









_hey mom! can i have some?_









_CHOMP!_









_i think i like the way this part tastes better._


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Cute pics!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Aww, he's so cute! He just needs a little straw hat!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Adorable!!! What a cute little helper you have! :lol:


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Liam is simply stunning!  Thanks for entering the contest and sharing!


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Too cute! Should teach him how to cook hehehe though he might need help reaching to top shelves


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

shortnerdy said:


> Should teach him how to cook hehehe though he might need help reaching to top shelves


 :lol:


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

:lol: That's too cute!


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Love the one where he's looking right at the camera.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Those are some really great photos  I'm growing carrots this year too, I hope they turn out cause I was gonna share with Sandra since she loves them so much. I get store bought ones now but wanted to try out some I grew cause things from the garden always taste yummier


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

How stinkin' cute!! What a good little boy, helpin his mama like that.


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

hahahaha that chomp pic is too cute!


----------



## Sarahg (Feb 18, 2010)

Great pictures! I just gave mine some peas out of my garden, too.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks guys! I had a lot of fun taking these. The carrots I have are really small, but they are tasty! I don't have a yard (just a big sunny deck at my apt) so all the veggies are in pots/containers of various sizes. The runaway success has been the cucumbers - I gave them twine leads to crawl up and they are about 7 feet tall now! :shock: I'm thinking the next step is learning how to make pickles! :lol: 

Nebular: I submitted the one where he is looking at the camera to Larry's photo contest!


----------

